# اللحام من الألف إلى الياء



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*اللحام بشعاع الليزر*
*اعداد المهندس : عبدالرحيم صالح اخميمي*​*أن أحد الأنواع الرئيسية للحام هو الصهر . ولحام الصهر يستخدم فيه طاقة حرارية كافية لتسخين أو صهر طرفي الجزء المطلوب لحامه ويمكن أن تكون الطاقة الحرارية المطلوبة من عدة مصادر فهي إما كيمائية أو كهربائية أو ضوئية مثل اللحام الليزر.*
*شعاع الليزر **Laser*
هي اختصار للكلمات التالية :​Light amplification by stimulated Emission of radiation ​والليزر شعاع ضوئي يصدر بنبضات تدوم 2/1000 ثانية وبتردد 1/10 نبضات في الثانية والواحدة . ويستخدم في لحام وقطع معظم المعادن وذلك بتركيز شعاع منه لا يزيد عن قطر شعرة الرأس ومن أهم مميزات الليزر أنها تخترق المواد الشفافة واللدائن الشفافة و الراتجات العازلة دون أن تتلفها بينما تسخن أو تصهر المعادن سواء كانت مطلية بالمواد الشفافة أو بدونها . ونظرا لتركيز الليزر في مساحة صغيرة جدا فان سطح المناطق الملاصقة للحام لا تتعرض للتلف وتكون متناهية الضيق ولا تتأثر الأجزاء المعالجة حراريا بالليزر ولا تفقد شيئا من خواصها المكتسبة بالمعالجة الحرارية حتى أنه يمكن مسك الأجزاء الملحومة باليد مباشرة بعد اللحام نظرا لتركيز الأشعة أو انخفاض مقدار الطاقة المستخدمة. 
وباستخدم الليزر يمكن لحام المعادن غير المتشابه والصعب لحامها بالطرق الأخرى مثل النحاس والنيكل والألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم لصدأ والتيتانيوم والكلومبيوم.
إن نظرية توليد الليزر تستند الى انه نمكن استثارة ذرات المادة باستخدام طاقة ضوئية أو كهربائية تعتمد على قابلية ذراتها لإطلاق أشعة ضوئية عندما تتعرض لأشعة ضوئية أو كهربائية طول موجتها قصير.
ففي أجهزة توليد أشعة الليزر تستخدم قضيب قطره 10 ملم وطوله 100 ملم مصنوع من بلورة الياقوت (A12 O3 ) ويضاف نسبة ضئيلة من أكسيد الكروم(Cr2 O2) حوالي 5/100 الذي يكسب الياقوت لون احمر خفيف بسبب امتصاصه للضوء الأخضر من الضوء الأبيض العادي .
تمتص ذرات الكروم الضوء فتستثار بعض إلكترونات الكروم ويرتفع طاقة الإلكترون الى مستوى أعلى طاقة لكن هذه الإلكترونات ما تلبث أن تعود الى مستوى طاقتها الأولى مطلقة جزا مما امتصته وتشعها في صورة أشعة ضوئية حمراء شكل وهذه الأشعة تقوم بدورها باستثارة ذرات أخرى ثم تعود هذه الأخيرة الى مستواها الطبيعي للطاقة وتطلق جزا مما امتصته وتكون هذه الأشعة السالفة المنطلقة من الذرات الأولى وتتوافق معها على نسق واحد واستقطاب في مستوى واحد وبطول موجة تتراوح من ذرات بين 00,4 – 00,7 ميكرون. وهكذا تتكرر الأستثارات وإطلاق الأشعة من ذرات الكروم وتعرف هذه العملية بتكبير الأشعة.
وينتهي ساق الياقوت في طرفة بمرآة عاكسة وبينما يكون طرفه الأخر ينتهي بمرآة نصف عاكسة ونصف منفذه . ومهمة هاتين المرآتين المتوازيتين تبادل انعكاس ما يسقط عليهما من أشعة وتستمر عملية تكبير الأشعة بتكرار اصطدامها بذرات الكروم وإثارتها حتى تصل الى الحد الحرج المتشبع والتي عندها يمكن للأشعة النفاذ من الطرف ذي المرآة نصف العاكس ونصف المنفذ.
في الوقت الحاضر تم توليد الليزر باستخدام الغاز بنفس المبدأ في توليده بالمواد الجامدة . ففي ليزر الغاز يتكون من انبوبه طويلة من الزجاج المقاوم للحرارة (Pyrex) بنافذتين في الطرفين ومرآتين مصممتين لعكس وارتداد الأشعة.
وباستخدام غاز النيون مع شوائب من غاز الهليوم وباستخدام أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ذات تردد عالي الارتفاع وتتصل بالالكتلرودات حول الأنبوب الزجاجي ومن ثم يتم توليد الليزر . كما يستخدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع شوائب من النيتروجين أو الهليوم في أنبوب طوله عدة امتار فتصدر ليزر بطول موجة يبلغ 10.6 ميكرون وتكون هذه الأشعة إما مستمرة أو بصورة نابضة والتي تكفي لصهر ولحام معظم المعادن مثل النيوبيم والتيتانيوم والتنجستن ويمكن ثقب اشد المواد صلادة مثل الألماس وتوجد حاليا وحدات لتوليد الليزر بقدرة 20 كيلو وات تستخدم للحام وقطع المعادن السميكة بمساعدة الأكسجين .
ويمكن استخدم وحدة ليزر بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون قدرتها 2 كيلو وات للحام معادن سمكتها 3ملم وتبلغ سرعة اللحام بالليزر 12 ملم /ث. ونظرا لارتفاع تكلفة لحام الليزر فان استخدامها يقتصر حاليا على استخدامات الفضاء والصناعات التي تتطلب دقة وتحكم عاليين مثل الصناعات الإلكترونية وريش التربيات.


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يونيو 2006)

إليكم هذا الرابط من الأخ motaz_95 وهو عن اللحــــام من( A to Z) :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%DA%C7%E1%CC%C9+%C7%E1%CD%D1%C7%D1%ED%C9


----------



## e7em|e7em (20 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخوي وما قصرت


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

*حمله الآن !!!*

هذا ملف عن أنواع لحام القوس الكهربيِ (Arc Welding Types) وتعريف كل نوع:


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (26 يونيو 2006)

*الف شكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الله يجزاك الخير يا رب وكثر الله خيرك وييسرك طريقك


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب أخي نسيم ....... أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرنعلى هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرن على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صبحى البديوى (30 يونيو 2006)

معلومات قيمه عن شعاع الليزر واستخدامه شكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## ابراهيم زمراوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

لم اجد الملفات المعنية بلحام


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

thanx for u


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله طاعتك*

كل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله طاعتك
:5: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله طاعتك*

كل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله طاعتك


----------



## moh_farouq (25 أبريل 2007)

افادكم الله و ذادكم من نعيمه


----------



## م / محمد حسين (27 أبريل 2007)

المنتدى رئع جدا هذه أولى مشاركاتي
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mouhmeca1 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## hithamenging (28 أبريل 2007)

يا انا عاوز اعرف يعنى اية مهندس جودة واية هى الكتب المحتاجة 
الف شكر


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

الملف المرفق عبــــــــــارة عن :​*Welding of Pipelines and*
*Related Facilities*
API STANDARD 1104
TWENTIETH EDITION, NOVEMBER 2005​ 
*




ترقبوا المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــد



*
*لا تنســـــــــــــــــونــا بصـــــــــــالــــــح دعـــــــائــــــــــــــــكـــــــم*​


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

*API 5L - (2004)Specification for Linepipe*

الملف المرفق عبــــــــــارة عن :​ 

API SPECIFICATION 5L​​


FORTY-THIRD EDITION, MARCH 2004


EFFECTIVE DATE: OCTOBER 2004


ERRATA DECEMBER 2004​



*




ترقبوا المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــد



*​​​

*لا تنســـــــــــــــــونــا بصـــــــــــالــــــح دعـــــــائــــــــــــــــكـــــــم*​


----------



## mouhmeca1 (30 أبريل 2007)

*ASME section IX*

ASME section IX عـــــــــــــــلى هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا الــــــــــرابــــــــــط :​ 
:77: :77: 
http://mihd.net/oiuwfg​


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على افادتكم


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

انا عندى حاجات مفيده عن اللحام


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

